# Will have baby satinettes and rollers soon- free to anyone in NY (NYC)



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

I am finally going to get to breed pigeons after years of wanting to but sadly, as I am a child, I am not allowed to keep the babies. After they are weaned they must go. I live in Brooklyn, NY so anyone nearby who has a good pigeon setup is welcome to them. A bit more than a year ago I bought two female pigeons that will get mates. Would anyone be willing to take these not yet existent babies?


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

Update: as I could not get mates of the same breed I got mate of different breeds and I know someone who will take them if no one else wants them. The males I got, a tippler and a flight, are very beautiful .


----------

